
The economics behind today’s new micro-restaurants - nkurz
http://qz.com/7554/27-courses-16-tables-800-plates-so-how-do-they-make-money/
======
sliverstorm
It took an unreasonably long time for me to find the scroll bar.

To add insult to injury, putting the mouse in the normal place the scroll bar
will be, means you won't be able to use the scroll wheel as well!

~~~
blahedo
They also hijacked your keyboard controls. Boo.

------
noelwelsh
I'm not sure the first Japanese example (4 courses) jibes with the other
examples -- they all seemed much more upscale, much more into the gastronomy
scene, and thus much more expensive to urn. I think the former has potential
to be much more profitable than the latter. To monetize the latter you
probably need to bid for tables or similar -- if there is so much unserved
demand you should be able to make that work.

Anyway, interesting article. I like this kind of stuff where they break down
the economics of an industry.

------
jboggan
Mr. Pollo at 24th and Mission (SF) is a really great example of this trend and
probably the best meal I've had in the city. It's great when creative types
find the right scale to maximize their creativity and personal enjoyment in
what they create.

~~~
benzor
Meanwhile, in Montreal there's another good example called "Kazu." It's tiny,
only has a handful of staff, there's always a 30+ minute lineup, and their
opening hours are limited and irregular... but the food is amazing, the staff
are courteous, and they've just got this warm and amicable atmosphere where
patrons will strike up conversation with one another about how great it all
is.

~~~
julien_c
If you happen to be in Paris: Momoka is amazing.

------
rjempson
I've went to quite a few such places in Tokyo 10 years ago. I really liked it,
and wondered when the concept my spread.

------
robbiemitchell
I wish descriptions like this said "financial accounting" instead of
"economics". Economics is about tradeoffs; part of that is money, but
economics ≠ money.

